# Orkut In Mobile



## Najesh (Jul 26, 2006)

Is there anyone who opens Orkut in ur mobile,if yes which browser do u use,my mobile is Nokia 6630,and need help urgently.


----------



## blueshift (Jul 26, 2006)

I think orkut is not available for mobiles.


----------



## Akshay (Jul 27, 2006)

Orkut cannot be used thru mobile. Even opera fails here. No login box appears for me and if I click on a link to orkut profile from my mail, I end up at the login screen with no login dialog box!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2006)

it works in mobile.... use opera8.6 or 8.51 for that as it supports secure logins.... it ll not work in netfront3.3.2.1


----------



## Akshay (Jul 27, 2006)

I use opera 8.6 & I cannot use orkut/gmail here. How do u do it?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2006)

wait i dont have my 6630 rite now... ll tell u soon

for gmail and orkut enable js and images...
or foe gmail use m.gmail.com


----------



## nirubhai (Jul 27, 2006)

yes u can access orkut from cell!
i have opened it from 6630 with opera 8

u will have to change the display options
when u open the site, in *Display* menu set the following options
*full screen* = *on*
*fit to screen* = *off*

unfortunately i could not see any such options with opera mini i installed in my k750


----------



## Akshay (Jul 27, 2006)

I have my js and images enabled. orkut page loads but no login dialog box appears. Whereas for m.gmail.com, the page does not even load...


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2006)

yup change the rendering to max.. all features enabled...
as for m.gmail i can open that even in my ngage qd opera 6.2


----------



## Akshay (Jul 27, 2006)

I have enabled everything... cud open gmail but cudnt login whereas orkut didnt show login box... will have to keep trying I guess.. let me knw if orkut works for u in other cells.. I use 6600


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 27, 2006)

To use orkut
Use Opera, Switch off the 'fit to screen' option. and then check. the google login page may fail a couple of times, keep reloading. 

Works with my Nokia 6630 with Opera 8.60 build 1657 (still in trial).

Funny thing is I have Hutch GPRS Connection (Not Hutch Access). So its kinda interesting to see the Full fledged Internet via a connection that was supposed to work as WAP. (posted in bangalore ATM ).

But looks like the geeks @ hutch blocks all other ports.. coz I couldnt manage Gmail POP access or Gtalk or Agile messenger (for gtalk, y! and msn) .


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2006)

@above u cant use agile msgr in hutch gprs u need a non proxy connection for that.....for gtalk enter proxies in conn settings


----------



## rahul286 (Sep 19, 2006)

Nah... OPERA SUCKS... Even login box doesnot appear...
Use Netfront... I hv used it for months... its fast... even faster than PC based browsers (for orkut atleast)! 

Read more about netfront!
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2006/11/11/using-orkut-from-mobile-devices/

Download Links:
Netfront 3.2 (tested for orkut)

Netfront 3.3

Netfront 3.3.21
***Devil Workshop***
*www.devilsworkshop.org/*blogs.forumer.com/rb286

U can also join Devil's Workshop on orkut to stay updated with lastest orkut hacks!
*www.orkut.com/Community.aspx?cmm=19587001


----------



## sai_cool (Sep 19, 2006)

U can open orkut using this link:
*www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLog...&followup=*www.orkut.com/GLogin.aspx&hl=en-US


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 19, 2006)

rahul286 said:
			
		

> Nah... OPERA SUCKS...


Uh? You're talking about Opera mobile or mini ?


----------



## Pathik (Sep 19, 2006)

open orkut in nf.. Then open the login frame.. Get its url.. Open dat url in opera


----------



## rahul286 (Sep 19, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Uh? You're talking about Opera mobile or mini ?


Talking about opera mobile v8.65... also tested it on on opera mobile 8.x...

the login box did not appear 

does it work with opera mini???
__________


			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> open orkut in nf.. Then open the login frame.. Get its url.. Open dat url in opera


why to copy n paste????
why dnt just open that url in netfront???

why r u obsessed with opera?

netfront is faster than opera when opening site with ASP tech. n orkut is made with ASP 

***Devil Workshop*** 
*www.devilsworkshop.org/


----------



## nik_for_you (Sep 20, 2006)

can it be used in opera mini ?????
or any other sw for 6230i ???


----------



## rahul286 (Sep 23, 2006)

nik_for_you said:
			
		

> can it be used in opera mini ?????
> or any other sw for 6230i ???


 Whats prob with Netfront??
Its already cracked!!!
Also its text mode is different than opera's DONT SHOW IMAGES option


***Devil Workshop***
*www.devilsworkshop.org/*blogs.forumer.com/rb286

U can also join Devil's Workshop on orkut to stay updated with lastest orkut hacks!
*www.orkut.com/Community.aspx?cmm=19587001


----------



## freakitude (Sep 23, 2006)

My experience.

--Orkut--
Doesnot work with Opera Mini. Login box doesnt appear.
Work sometimes with netfront.

--Gmail--
Works fine with Opera Mini
For Netfront, Opera S60. Keep reloading, if the page opens, login and check the Remember me option and you will be able to login normally after that.


----------



## mobilegeek (Sep 24, 2006)

Orkut ---- Login doesnt come in Opera


Gmail ---- m.gmail.com ... works 



.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 24, 2006)

ya dude i agree that the login frame doesnt come in opera.. Jus open orkut.com in nf.. Click the login frame nd get d url den open it in nf or opera .. Try dis *www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLog...&followup=*www.orkut.com/GLogin.aspx&hl=en-US


----------



## Akshay (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey thnx pathiks.. Ur link wrkd 4 me in firefox... I alwys had login prbs wit FF (I use ripped airtel...). But wit ur url, login was instant...


----------



## Pathik (Sep 25, 2006)

good.. Nw also try it in ur cells opera or nf


----------



## nik_for_you (Sep 25, 2006)

is netfront available for series 40 ?


----------



## rahul286 (Nov 4, 2006)

nik_for_you said:
			
		

> is netfront available for series 40 ?


ckeck out at *nokiasoftwares.nl

it has softwares for all versions!


----------



## sariq (Nov 4, 2006)

@nik_for_you: opera mini is better than opera full for mobile browsing, it gives better speed and control. whats the use of full on 208x176px screen, and on 6230i's tiny screen - forget full versions. i am having both versions on N70 but mostly use opera mini.

regarding *orkut*: it doesnt work on any browser, login screen does not appear.
regarding *gmail*: inbuilt email client works better with support for attachments. now gmail's java application is also available for emails, but it does not support attachments


----------



## anilthomas26 (Nov 4, 2006)

Go to operamini and enter this address  

*paginas.terra.com.br/informatica/gorkut/

It workd for me and all my classmates..it will work on any mobile having Operamini


----------



## rahul286 (Nov 7, 2006)

To get gmails java application: *gmail.com/app

to login into orkut (when login screen does not appear!)
read this post!
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2006/10/09/orkut-collection-of-hacks-to-be-kool-orkuttian/

_________________________________
***Devil's Workshop***
*www.devilsworkshop.org/


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Nov 7, 2006)

u can follow this link on mobile to get the orkut ..


*www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLog...&followup=*www.orkut.com/GLogin.aspx&hl=en-US


----------



## nik_for_you (Nov 9, 2006)

wow thanx man


----------



## int86 (Nov 9, 2006)

hope this helps,


----------



## rahul286 (Nov 16, 2006)

dinesh_mettur said:
			
		

> u can follow this link on mobile to get the orkut ..
> 
> 
> *www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLoginBox?service=orkut&nui=2&uilel=1&skipvpage=true&continue=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.orkut.com%2FRedirLogin.aspx%3Fmsg%3D0%26page%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.orkut.com%252F&followup=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.orkut.com%2FGLogin.aspx&hl=en-US



This will open orkut but u can not do anything as buttons will be unclickable!

Try this!
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2006/10/09/orkut-collection-of-hacks-to-be-kool-orkuttian/


----------



## Madhav_Rocks (May 13, 2007)

why are you guys using such a complicated methods to log in orkut through mobiles, jus save the given link on your mobiles and its all done

**www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLoginBox?service=orkut&nui=2&uilel=1&skipvpage=true&continue=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.orkut.com%2FRedirLogin.aspx%3Fmsg%3D0%26page%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.orkut.com%252F&followup=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.orkut.com%2FGLogin.aspx&hl=pt-EN *


----------

